# childrens ages?



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

Lots of people ask what age my little one was when placed with us, so I thought it may be intresting to see what the general age is.


Fiona


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Ours were 4,6 and 8 years old!

Bop


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

12 months  

xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i voted twice   

1.5 and 3.5 

ritz 

fiona didn't you do concurrant adoption?


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

26 months

Next time round hoping for under 18mths.

OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i dont seem to be able to vote again..but mine were 19 months and  then 9 months

kj x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes I did concurrency, but if we did it again it would be mainstream


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thats interesting fiona..you wouldnt do concurrency again?


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

My ds was 18 months.

Crusoe
x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

No, only because DS 1 is older and would be more understanding of the loss, and I don't think I could cope with the stress alongside parenting 2 kids, and I want as little contact with SW as possible  

Fiona

(I am still a HUGE advocate for Concurrency and my dream is that bp have another)


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

totally see why you wouldnt want to do it again fiona  i have certainly had enough of sw's to last me a life time!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

keemjay said:


> totally see why you wouldnt want to do it again fiona  i have certainly had enough of sw's to last me a life time!


 I am definately mad then as starting fostering again! 

I have voted the age he was when he came to us as a foster child 

x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

For us it was 13 months and 16 months.  Only voted once though!


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Our DD was 9 months.


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

16 months and 4 years 3 months wouldn't let me vote twice though, I voted for under 18 months first time.
Viva
X


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I only voted once as well......dd at 9 months!

Got DS when he was 3 years 10 months.

If youare including concurrent fostering children as well............."S" was 3 months old...you know the rest is history.

be interesting to read the results.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Sunshine was just turned 13 months old x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I only got to vote once too which was for DD (7 months), DS was 13 months.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I bet newbies will be pleased to see that two thirds of the our kids were under the age of 2


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

God you can tell I'm tired I should have posted under 18 months


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

DS was 8 months old.


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all,
I am new to this site but so far have found it amazingly helpful!
I have started the ball rolling witht the adoption road and am just trying to gain as much knowledge from ppl on here who have already gone through what i am about to. I am 30 and single and hoping to adopt as younger baby as possible. My question is, how bad have any of you who have been placed with babies found the attachment loss side of things from their foster/birth families and do we get info on handling this etc at the groups and meetings etc?? Hope this is ok to ask  and any help is greatly appreciated

Thank you kk xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Kitty,

We did Concurrency and out con was under 4 weeks when placed with us, he has no attachment issues as he know no different, Concurrent Planning may be of intrest to you, there are a few Local Authorities that do it. Manchester, Devon, Kent, Brighton, Ireland (I think) if you want any more info let me know.

Good Luck

Fiona


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Fiona,

Many thanks for you message - i have never heard about concurrency before so i am about to google it but when you do have a moment any additional info would be great!!

Thanks again xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Kitty,

I've PM'd you x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, my littlie was 18 months old when he came home.  We would have had him 3 months sooner but we had to be police checked again as ours had expired.  He had no attachment problems at all and settled in really quickly and easily.  It helped we already had a child as they formed a strong bond straight away.


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Fiona,

Many thanks for that, thats really helpful! I think like probably most woman (especially single woman), i am petrified of not being able to help the child as much as its going to need and if he/she was to have severe attachment needs, would i cope! I know all the information sessions and sw visits etc will help me on all this but it is a huge worry of mine!
Got my information group booked today for 30.01.10  very excited!  I have decided to go with a larger LA and instead of it being the original autumn 2010 before i can even start, i am looking at being approved in about 6 months! Give or take! Due to certain circumstances i am going to wait till 2011 before taking a child on and the LA have said thats fine as it may take that time to be matched anyway!
One more quetion, if you dont mind . . . . . .did you specify what age you wanted or were you open to this?
Thank you for your help! xx


----------

